# The Nets will win the next time they play you guys



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

just realize this. Revenge is sweet.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd hope they win, but the Nets have been able to learn alot in 2nd meetings, and there was always last year's win that was favorable in our way!

-Petey


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> just realize this. Revenge is sweet.


I don't know about that. Cuz the next time they meet, the Nets is going to be playing the 2nd of back to back games. Their first game is against Utah, a tough opponent that has the tendency to wear you down.

The Kings will also be playing the last of back to back games -- against the Warriors in the first one. Oakland is only a 2-hr bus ride, and if things go according to plan, none of the starters will play more than 30 mins in that one.

So they'll be fresh and ready to greet the Nets. It should be a good one.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Lol, that's funny. Kings can win easily if they want. It's so obvious that the Kings are just toying with their opponents right now. They're not playing at 100%, not even close. I've never seen a team as complete as this one since the championship Bulls. Heck, you can argue that this team is even more complete.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Great win for you guys, but you have the whininingest team i have ever seen. Act, like you been there.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Great win for you guys, but you have the whininingest team i have ever seen. Act, like you been there.


I'm a little confused! Why "Act" like they've been there? They've not only Been There, but Done That. A 36 pts type of Been-There-Done-That to be exact. 

Beating the Nets? It is more like De Ja Vu.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

so you don't think they are a bunch of whiners? I think you guys are so close you don't want to see it. very hard to root for a team like that.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> so you don't think they are a bunch of whiners? I think you guys are so close you don't want to see it. very hard to root for a team like that.



Grapes anybody?? Com'on take a bite, they're Sour...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I think Tom meant "Act like you've been there."

Which to me means a championship.

beBop, you gotta admit, these guys complain far too much. Especially for a team that has to be hands down the favorite to win the title.

I agree with Tom.  The guys need to act like they've been there, and not get into it with the officials.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I think Tom meant "Act like you've been there."
> 
> Which to me means a championship.
> ...



:laugh:

Of all the bad things a fan can say about a team, of all the dissing one can impose on the defense, offense, attitude, players, bench, management, fans, etc; 

And the Kings are being called out for.... Complaining to the refs???

That, my fellow basketball fans, I take as a very good sign.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

In the end when you do need a call; it can doom you though.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> just realize this. Revenge is sweet.


Yeah, Hope sometimes is hopeless. I saw the game where the Kings absolutely slaughtered the Nets. SLAUGHTERED!!!!!!
Seriously the Kings almost changed the Nets name to the New Jersey Cattle.


----------

